# ALSA Modules failing on 2.6.11[SOLVED]

## dshanker

Figured this would be usefull to someone...

Upgraded to 2.6.11 and ALSA fails to load spitting out errors like:

[...]

snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

[...]

Comment out the following in /etc/modules.d/alsa:

options snd device_mode=0666

and restart ALSA. Hope this helps someone!

Regards,

----------

## AssociateX

I didn't have that line in /etc/modules.d/alsa, I only had 

```
options snd device_mode=0666 
```

 in /etc/modules.conf . I just commented it out, now to see if it works.

----------

## AssociateX

That didn't work, device_mode=0666 was there again after reboot. But in /etc/modules.conf it also said this:

# Please do not edit this file directly. If you want to change or add

# anything please take a look at the files in /etc/modules.d and read

# the manpage for modules-update.

so I read further and saw:

### modules-update: start processing /etc/modules.d/alsa.old 

Well heck, so I editted /etc/modules.d/alsa.old  and sure enough there was the line (remember that I didn't have that line in /etc/modules.d/alsa)

options snd  device_mode=0666

which of course I commented out. Now to see if that works, brb...

...back now with an edit: Yes, it friggin' worked!

----------

## martin_S

Hey,

Thanks a lot for this tip! I've been trying to get my sound working for the last week and the alsa.old was the problem. You rock!

Martin

----------

## bkunlimited

i'm having the same problem. but 

```
options snd device_mode=0666 
```

 doesn't exist in either of the mentioned files. Alsa broke after performing a system + world update. Before that it worked perfectly

----------

## bkunlimited

the problem was alsa-driver-1.0.9. after downgrading to 1.0.8 everything works again... WTF

----------

## behd

after a little modprobe -v snd

I also noticed that device_mode=0666 was always appended...

the fact is (and it's probably explained in modules-update) that the whole directory /etc/modules.d/ is parsed,

therefore if there's alsa, alsa.bak and also.old, all the config in those files will be merged into modules.conf.

Solutions to most problems would be:

- remove alsa-driver from /lib/modules/2.6.x/

- remove all alsaxxx.yyy from /etc/modules.d (BUT KEEP alsa and configure it to your need)

- run modules-update

- cd /usr/src/linux (pointing to your currnt kernel) configure all related stuff to ALSA (or check Gentoo docs, all is nicely documented)

- make && make modules_install

and everything should be fine...

(for my part I also had to disable restore in /etc/conf.d/alsasound the first time, because there was mismatch...)

Hope this helps !!! (and thanks to the one who noticed device_mode, I felt in this thread thanks to her/him  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## jgombos

I'm having the same problem folks.  device_mode wasn't in any of the mentioned files, and some of those files don't exist.  I'm currently searching the whole system for that line.. but it's not looking good.

I think I will be tempted to next try ditching the gentoo kernel in favor of the vanilla kernel, as suggested in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2648792.html.

Or maybe I'll try downgrading alsa versions.  How do I tell emerge to use version 1.08 instead?

----------

## behd

1. is "device_mode" in your /etc/modules.conf ?

2. what happens if you "modprobe -r snd" and then "modprobe -v snd" ?

btw. There's 2 way to setup alsa, either use:

- the drivers provided by the kernel

- the ebuild (media-sound/alsa-driver)

Both are doing the same thing except that the ebuild is usually more up-to-date...

(but I would recommend kernel one, as it's the laziest way and drivers works usually flawlessly)

Last remark, I am running a 2.6.12 gentoo sources and it works fine...

----------

## jgombos

 *behd wrote:*   

> 1. is "device_mode" in your /etc/modules.conf ?

 

No.  I also grep'd the whole system for "device_mode 0666" and did not find it anywhere.

 *behd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. what happens if you "modprobe -r snd" and then "modprobe -v snd" ?
> 
> 

 

The first instruction gives no result, which I assume means sound was successfully installed.  The next instruction results in

```
insmod /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko
```

 *behd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw. There's 2 way to setup alsa, either use:
> 
> - the drivers provided by the kernel
> ...

 

At this point, I don't even care if I have sound.  I just want to be able to run make modules_install without failures.  I removed alsa support from the kernel (and in fact, I also removed sound card support altogether).  I unmerged alsa.  And make modules_install still fails every time.  I also tried stepping back to alsa-driver-1.0.8 (which worked for someone else), but it did not work.  It's looking like the only option is to try different kernels.  Any other suggestions?

----------

## dsd

first of all run "rm -rf /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver"

then in /usr/src/linux run "make modules modules_install"

note that modules_install does not depend on modules so you must explicitly specify it.

modules_install should now complete without errors. does it? if it doesnt, please show all messages

(we can try and get sound modules working later..)

----------

## jgombos

 *dsd wrote:*   

> first of all run "rm -rf /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver"
> 
> then in /usr/src/linux run "make modules modules_install"

 

Thanks for the advice, but it still fails:

```

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/usb/snd-usb-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/usb/snd-usb-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/usb/snd-usb-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/usb/snd-usb-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ymfpci/snd-ymfpci.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ymfpci/snd-ymfpci.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ymfpci/snd-ymfpci.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ymfpci/snd-ymfpci.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ymfpci/snd-ymfpci.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ymfpci/snd-ymfpci.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/trident/snd-trident.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/trident/snd-trident.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/trident/snd-trident.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/trident/snd-trident.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/trident/snd-trident.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/trident/snd-trident.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/trident/snd-trident-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/trident/snd-trident-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/rme9652/snd-rme9652.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/rme9652/snd-rme9652.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/rme9652/snd-rme9652.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/rme9652/snd-rme9652.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/rme9652/snd-rme9652.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/rme9652/snd-rme9652.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/rme9652/snd-hdsp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/rme9652/snd-hdsp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/rme9652/snd-hdsp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/rme9652/snd-hdsp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/rme9652/snd-hdsp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/rme9652/snd-hdsp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/mixart/snd-mixart.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/mixart/snd-mixart.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/mixart/snd-mixart.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/mixart/snd-mixart.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/mixart/snd-mixart.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/mixart/snd-mixart.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/korg1212/snd-korg1212.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/korg1212/snd-korg1212.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/korg1212/snd-korg1212.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/korg1212/snd-korg1212.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/korg1212/snd-korg1212.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/korg1212/snd-korg1212.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/korg1212/snd-korg1212.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1712.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1712.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1712.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1712.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1712.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1712.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1712.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1x.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1x.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1x.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1x.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/cs46xx/snd-cs46xx.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/cs46xx/snd-cs46xx.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/cs46xx/snd-cs46xx.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/cs46xx/snd-cs46xx.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/cs46xx/snd-cs46xx.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/cs46xx/snd-cs46xx.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ca0106/snd-ca0106.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ca0106/snd-ca0106.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ca0106/snd-ca0106.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ca0106/snd-ca0106.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/au88x0/snd-au8830.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/au88x0/snd-au8830.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/au88x0/snd-au8830.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/au88x0/snd-au8830.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/au88x0/snd-au8830.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/au88x0/snd-au8820.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/au88x0/snd-au8820.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/au88x0/snd-au8820.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/au88x0/snd-au8820.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/au88x0/snd-au8820.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/au88x0/snd-au8810.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/au88x0/snd-au8810.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/au88x0/snd-au8810.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/au88x0/snd-au8810.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/au88x0/snd-au8810.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ali5451/snd-ali5451.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ali5451/snd-ali5451.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ali5451/snd-ali5451.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ali5451/snd-ali5451.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ali5451/snd-ali5451.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ali5451/snd-ali5451.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ali5451/snd-ali5451.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-mona.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-mona.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-mona.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-mona.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-mia.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-mia.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-mia.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-mia.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-mia.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-mia.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla24.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla24.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla24.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla24.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla24.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla24.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla20.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla20.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla20.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla20.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla20.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla20.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigoio.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigoio.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigoio.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigoio.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigodj.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigodj.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigodj.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigodj.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigo.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigo.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigo.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigo.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina24.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina24.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina24.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina24.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina20.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina20.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina20.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina20.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-echo3g.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-echo3g.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-echo3g.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-echo3g.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-echo3g.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-echo3g.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla24.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla24.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla24.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla24.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla20.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla20.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla20.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla20.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/pcxhr/snd-pcxhr.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/pcxhr/snd-pcxhr.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/pcxhr/snd-pcxhr.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/pcxhr/snd-pcxhr.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/pdplus/snd-pdplus.ko needs unknown symbol _write_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/pdplus/snd-pdplus.ko needs unknown symbol _write_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/pdplus/snd-pdplus.ko needs unknown symbol _read_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/pdplus/snd-pdplus.ko needs unknown symbol _read_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/pdplus/snd-pdplus.ko needs unknown symbol _write_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/pdplus/snd-pdplus.ko needs unknown symbol _write_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-via82xx.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-via82xx.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-via82xx.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-via82xx.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-via82xx.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-via82xx-modem.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-via82xx-modem.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-via82xx-modem.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-sonicvibes.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-sonicvibes.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-sonicvibes.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-sonicvibes.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-sonicvibes.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-sonicvibes.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-rme96.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-rme96.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-rme32.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-rme32.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-rme32.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-rme32.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-maestro3.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-maestro3.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-maestro3.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-maestro3.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-maestro3.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-maestro3.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-maestro3.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-intel8x0m.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-intel8x0m.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-intel8x0m.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-hdspm.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-hdspm.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-hdspm.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-hdspm.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-hdspm.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-hdspm.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-fm801.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-fm801.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-fm801.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-fm801.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-fm801.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-fm801.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-es1968.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-es1968.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-es1968.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-es1968.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-es1968.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-es1968.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-es1968.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-es1938.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-es1938.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-ens1371.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-ens1371.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-ens1371.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-ens1371.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-ens1371.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-ens1371.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-ens1371.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-ens1370.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-ens1370.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-ens1370.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-ens1370.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-ens1370.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-ens1370.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-ens1370.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-cs4281.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-cs4281.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-cs4281.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-cs4281.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-cs4281.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-cs4281.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-cs4281.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-cmipci.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-cmipci.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-cmipci.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-cmipci.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-cmipci.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-bt87x.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-bt87x.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-bt87x.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-bt87x.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-bt87x.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-azt3328.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-azt3328.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-azt3328.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-azt3328.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-azt3328.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-azt3328.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-azt3328.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-atiixp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-atiixp.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-atiixp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-atiixp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-atiixp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-atiixp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-atiixp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-atiixp-modem.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-atiixp-modem.ko needs unknown symbol synchronize_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-atiixp-modem.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-atiixp-modem.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-atiixp-modem.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-atiixp-modem.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-atiixp-modem.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-als4000.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-als4000.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-als4000.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-als4000.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-als4000.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/pci/snd-als4000.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/synth/emux/snd-emux-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/synth/emux/snd-emux-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/synth/emux/snd-emux-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/synth/emux/snd-emux-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/wavefront/snd-wavefront.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/wavefront/snd-wavefront.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/wavefront/snd-wavefront.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/wavefront/snd-wavefront.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/wavefront/snd-wavefront.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/wavefront/snd-wavefront.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sbawe.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sbawe.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sb8-dsp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sb8-dsp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sb8-dsp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sb8-dsp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sb16.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sb16.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sb16-dsp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sb16-dsp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sb16-dsp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sb16-dsp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sb16-csp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sb16-csp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sb16-csp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sb16-csp.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sb-common.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-sb-common.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-emu8000-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-emu8000-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-emu8000-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/sb/snd-emu8000-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/gus/snd-gusextreme.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/gus/snd-gusextreme.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/gus/snd-gus-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/gus/snd-gus-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/gus/snd-gus-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/gus/snd-gus-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/gus/snd-gus-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/gus/snd-gus-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/gus/snd-gus-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/gus/snd-gus-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/es1688/snd-es1688-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/es1688/snd-es1688-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/es1688/snd-es1688-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/es1688/snd-es1688-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4231-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4231-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4231-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4231-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/ad1848/snd-ad1848-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/ad1848/snd-ad1848-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/ad1848/snd-ad1848-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/ad1848/snd-ad1848-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/opti9xx/snd-opti93x.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/opti9xx/snd-opti93x.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/opti9xx/snd-opti93x.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/opti9xx/snd-opti93x.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/opti9xx/snd-opti92x-cs4231.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/opti9xx/snd-opti92x-cs4231.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/opti9xx/snd-opti92x-ad1848.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/opti9xx/snd-opti92x-ad1848.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/opti9xx/snd-miro.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/opti9xx/snd-miro.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/msnd/snd-msnd-pinnacle.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/msnd/snd-msnd-pinnacle.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/msnd/snd-msnd-pinnacle.ko needs unknown symbol mod_firmware_load

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/snd-sscape.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/snd-sscape.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/snd-opl3sa2.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/snd-opl3sa2.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/snd-es18xx.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/snd-es18xx.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/snd-cmi8330.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/isa/snd-cmi8330.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/vx/snd-vx-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/vx/snd-vx-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/vx/snd-vx-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/vx/snd-vx-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/opl4/snd-opl4-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/opl4/snd-opl4-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/opl4/snd-opl4-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/opl4/snd-opl4-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-synth.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-lib.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/snd-serial-u16550.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/snd-serial-u16550.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/snd-serial-u16550.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/snd-serial-u16550.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/snd-portman2x4.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/snd-portman2x4.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/snd-mtpav.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/snd-mtpav.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/snd-mtpav.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/snd-mtpav.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/snd-dummy.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/snd-dummy.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/snd-dummy.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/snd-dummy.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/snd-aloop.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/drivers/snd-aloop.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/i2c/other/snd-ak4114.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/i2c/other/snd-ak4114.ko needs unknown symbol _read_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/i2c/other/snd-ak4114.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/i2c/other/snd-ak4114.ko needs unknown symbol _read_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/i2c/other/snd-ak4114.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/i2c/other/snd-ak4114.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/i2c/other/snd-ak4114.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/i2c/other/snd-ak4114.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko needs unknown symbol _read_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko needs unknown symbol _write_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko needs unknown symbol _read_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko needs unknown symbol _write_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq-virmidi.ko needs unknown symbol _read_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq-virmidi.ko needs unknown symbol _write_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq-virmidi.ko needs unknown symbol _read_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq-virmidi.ko needs unknown symbol _write_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq-instr.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/seq/snd-seq-instr.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko needs unknown symbol _read_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko needs unknown symbol _read_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol unregister_sound_special

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol _read_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol _write_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol _write_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol _write_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol register_sound_special

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol sound_class

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol _read_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd.ko needs unknown symbol _write_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-timer.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-timer.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-timer.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-timer.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-timer.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-timer.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-pcm.ko needs unknown symbol _write_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-pcm.ko needs unknown symbol _read_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-pcm.ko needs unknown symbol _read_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-pcm.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-pcm.ko needs unknown symbol _read_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-pcm.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-pcm.ko needs unknown symbol _read_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-pcm.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-pcm.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-pcm.ko needs unknown symbol _write_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/acore/snd-pcm.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_trylock

```

Do I need to delete all these files too?  I used emacs macros to make a removal script out of the log above, and then processed it with uniq.  I hate to go this route if there is a way to tell unemerge to do this work cleanly.  I wonder if there's a package I should unemerge that might not have "alsa" or "snd" in the name.

----------

## jgombos

 *dsd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> note that modules_install does not depend on modules so you must explicitly specify it.
> 
> 

 

That seems to have changed in the Makefile for kernel 2.6.  The gentoo handbook excludes "make modules" if users are using 2.6.

----------

## dsd

portage will never delete anything from /lib/modules so this is the only way to go, and its harmless

the handbook is ok because it suggests a plain "make" before "make modules_install", and the first will build modules. i just assumed that you had changed stuff relating to modules in menuconfig, and then run "make modules_install" on its own, which isnt quite enough.

how about "rm -rf /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6" followed by "make modules modules_install" ?

----------

## OldTango

Something is wrong but I have no ieda what or where the problem is.  I have only been using linux for about a year and a half.  My first attempts to install gentoo took me around 2 weeks before I had learned enough to do it right.  My first attempts at sound were educational to say the least.  I managed to get sound working and have had it working out of the box on every install I have done sense.  I have 3 gentoo boxes running right now.

I have always built the sound directly into the kernel, using the kernel drivers.  I like the lazy method and don't care for screwing with modules if it isn't necessary.  A couple of dozen installs later Alsa has always worked out of the box perfectly for me, until about 2 weeks ago.  I was running the gentoo kernel 2.6.11-r6 and I re-compiled it to add support for smbfs.  Upon rebooting the system my sound was toast and has never worked again in that kernel.  Some 15 attempts later trying it built in statically, as modules and using the externel drivers.  Trying different sound cards and different alsa versions, the best I get is a series of rapid clicks for sound.  The only device that would work was my mic.  Also I only received errors if I had mis-configured something during all these attempts.  When configured correctly I would recieve absolutely no errors but also had no sound, just the rapid clicks.

Just for information I use an amd64 gentoo kernel.

```
emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 x86_64)
```

I installed the 2.6.12-r6 kernel and configured sound as I always do built in statically.  Rebooted to an error free install and a detceted sound card.  I ran alsamixer to make sure the card was unmuted.  Then started to test the sound.  I had none.  Another 10 or so attempts and after completely stripping all alsa stuff from my system and starting from scratch I managed to get some sound working again.  My mic refuses to work despite the fact that everything says it should.

I have received every error currently posted in the forums including the ones listed above, which I never did understand those, during my attempts to get alsa working.  A few folks have reported the same as I have NO SOUND AND NO ERRORS.  In one post I read, one person had this problem and said if he turned his volume to max on his speakers he could just hear his sound................................... :Confused:    This could explain some problems I may have been having.

Of intrest I have tested with 2 different cards.  Using the exact same configuration on both and there is a notable difference between the total volume I can get from each card.............................................. :Confused: 

Audigy X Gamer has good quality sound and normal volume levels.

Audigy 2 Value has fair quality sound and a sugniffently reduced volume level.

The mic will not work in 2.6.12-r6 for either card but will in 2.6.11-r6...................... :Confused: 

I am only posting this because I belive something is really wrong and depending on how one has his/her system configured, maybe their sound will work properly and maybe it won't.  It seems that some are having minor issues and some are in a nightmare loop.

As for jgombos I think I would check to see if your current version of gcc will re-compile without errors.  dsd would have better information on this than I though.

----------

